# 6-4-13 Blackwater



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Launched around 7 am this morning, to see if the bream were hitting popping bugs. Ended up with 5 10"bluegill and several small bass. I bought a 4 wt this weekend and had a blast. Funny thing is after using it for a little while my casting dramatically improved on my other rods. All in all a fun morning, the more I pick up a flyrod the less I want to use a spinning reel or bait caster. Still a lot to learn but am having a blast doing it


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice gills.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

azevedo16 said:


> Launched around 7 am this morning, to see if the bream were hitting popping bugs. Ended up with 5 10"bluegill and several small bass. I bought a 4 wt this weekend and had a blast. Funny thing is after using it for a little while my casting dramatically improved on my other rods. All in all a fun morning, the more I pick up a flyrod the less I want to use a spinning reel or bait caster. Still a lot to learn but am having a blast doing it


This makes me happy. Sounds like a great day! I have been thinking about a freshwater trip for some time, just haven't gone. There is a particular critter that I would like to stretch the 8 wt out on.......


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Yea, I seldom use anything but the flyrod. It is not always the most productive and in some cases very difficult, if not impossible to use but it is by far the most enjoyable to use.:thumbup:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice! The F-rod can win you over for sure :yes:!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fly.Fishing*



wtbfishin said:


> Nice! The F-rod can win you over for sure :yes:!


Fly fishing is very addictive! C2


----------



## 2flyfish (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm actually heading over there, from Texas, to look at houses on Sat and Sun. I should be living in the Ft. Walton/Niceville area in July and would love to meet up to find some non-salt places to fish. You can fish my 2wt also. You'll end up buying one though, so that part is up to you. You can't beat the 2wt for bream fishing. I did it with a 4wt for 2 years and bought the 2 for fun. I haven't used the 4wt in a year. I've caught bass up to 3# with the 2wt also. It's just hard slinging those bigger bass bugs/poppers, but you don't always need the bigger ones. The 3# that I landed was on a #10 hook.


----------

